# Just a wonderin'



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I was talkin with my brother in law and we were discussing guiding and stuff. The question came up about making money from videos shot on public land. We talked about how it would be making a profit from public land, and that is why you have to be licenced to guide in UT. So my question is... Does anyone know if you need to have a guides license to make a video and sell it, if the hunt takes place on public land?


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

My understanding is, you don't need a guide liscence, but you do have to be bonded to 1million dollars, and you have to get permits from the Forest service and the BLM, to take more than one second of footage.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that to take footage or to sell it commercially? If its for taking footage, I'm in deep poo. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you take pictures or video for commercial use on public lands, you are required to get a "Special Use Permit" from the land managing agency.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Is that to take footage or to sell it commercially? If its for taking footage, I'm in deep poo. :shock:


you and about 900000000 other folks....


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

For personal, private use, you can shoot all the footage you want. Why on earth would someone want to be a guide is beyond me (go ask PRO!?!?). I think being a guide sounds an aweful lot like work, and I go to the woods to play, not work! :wink:


----------

